# Mackenzie Holsters



## shakinghorizons (Apr 20, 2012)

Hey all! I am in search of a new holster for my hi-point cf380 (yes, I trust my life to this firearm) and came across Mackenzie's DIY holster kit. I am looking for a holster with 2 places to clip on my belt and a kydex shell. The problem is, I cannot find any manufacturer that makes this type of holster for the hi-point cf380. My question is, has anyone used the Mackenzie DIY holster? Seems like a good choice, especially for the price.


----------

